# Real firewall rules for Samba?



## breefsd (May 31, 2013)

Hello,

*J*ust a question about Samba:

I encou*n*tered firewall issues on a Samba4 installation as an AD Domain Controller from FreeBSD. I found several threads about ports to enable for Samba services, I finally merged this information ho*p*ing to yield a permissiv*e* enough list:

- 53, 5353 on tcp/udp
- 137, 138 on udp
- 139, 445 on tcp
- 135 on tcp
- 389, 636 on tcp
- 901 on tcp
- 88, 464 on tcp/udp
- 1024 on tcp

I enabled all these ports on input and output but I don't know if it's necessary.

I think this wiki should be reliable:
http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Configure_your_firewall

In particular that says:
" LDAP: TCP ports 389 and 636 "

However I was forced to enable 389 on UDP in my FreeBSD firewall to be able to connect a Windows 7 client to my Samba Domain Controller. So my simple question is where to find an exhaustiv*e* list of firewall rules for Samba (4) to work properly?

*T*hanks.


----------

